# How a Doctor beat Wall Street



## deedeeramone (2 March 2010)

Really well written article that captures the Value Investing mindset:

Betting on the Blind Side


----------



## Mr J (3 March 2010)

What I find most interesting is the stealing of ideas and the lack of acknolwedgement. Of course that's what is going to happen, but if I experienced that I'd probably dump the investors out of spite.


----------



## Timmy (3 March 2010)

Really great article, thanks for the link deedeeramone.


----------



## BradK (3 March 2010)

Great article... thanks for posting. 

Brad


----------



## Gunlom (3 March 2010)

Fantastic article, well written, but the best bit I got out of it was...  

“If you are going to be a great investor, you have to fit the style to who you are,” Burry said. 

"Investing was something you had to learn how to do on your own, in your own peculiar way". Burry again 

Great link


----------



## Timmy (25 March 2010)

Another article, this time with a slant of *Learning from Michael Burry*:

http://streetcapitalist.com/2010/03/24/learning-from-michael-burry/


----------



## Largesse (25 March 2010)

vanity fair is a crock of ass


----------



## Largesse (25 March 2010)

and if by written well you mean excruciatingly dumbed down then 'spot on bevan'.


----------



## Timmy (25 March 2010)

I take it you are not a fan of Michael Lewis, Largesse?


----------



## Cam019 (6 July 2017)

7 year thread resurrection.

I have been reading a lot about Dr. Michael J. Burry and his transition from physician to founder of hedge funds, Scion Capital and Scion Asset Management. I find him incredibly interesting and stumbled across a pdf of his stock investment analyses over a 19 month period in 2000-2002. Below is the file if anyone is interested.


----------



## ReXXar (7 July 2017)

Cam019 said:


> 7 year thread resurrection.
> 
> I have been reading a lot about Dr. Michael J. Burry and his transition from physician to founder of hedge funds, Scion Capital and Scion Asset Management. I find him incredibly interesting and stumbled across a pdf of his stock investment analyses over a 19 month period in 2000-2002. Below is the file if anyone is interested.




Thanks for the link, he's a true value investor through and through.  I have a strange habit of reading letters to investors, I found the 2001 to 2002 of Scion Capital's letter to investors, but not 2003 and onwards, do you know where we can find them?


----------



## Cam019 (7 July 2017)

ReXXar said:


> Thanks for the link, he's a true value investor through and through.  I have a strange habit of reading letters to investors, I found the 2001 to 2002 of Scion Capital's letter to investors, but not 2003 and onwards, do you know where we can find them?



No problem. I haven't found anything yet, but if I do, I will be sure to post them here.


----------



## basilio (7 July 2017)

You may or may not know that Dr Michael Burry was one of the very few investors to recognise the fundamental market failure of the US housing boom 2004-2007.  He concluded that the housing boom was a pack of cards that *would* certainly collapse.
He decided to make a xhitload of money on that premise by proposing and then creating  a mechanism to bet *against* the security of  the bundled  housing mortgages.
There was a book and movie called The Big Short which showed just how the collapse would occur and effectively re-enacted the process. Just brilliant.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Burry


----------



## basilio (7 July 2017)

Another clip from the Big Short.  Michael Burry setting up $1.3B in credit default swaps against all the big banks.


----------



## Cam019 (7 July 2017)

Yeah @basilio, I am well aware of his short against sub-prime mortgage bonds, it's an amazing story. I have seen 'The Big Short', am currently watching 'The Inside Job' by Charles Ferguson and am about to start reading 'The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine' by Michael Lewis.


----------



## Cam019 (6 May 2018)

Another very interesting article on Dr. Michael Burry.

Learning from Michael Burry


----------

